# How do I make this Custom Baseboard Trim...? See photos...



## Wood_Chip (Jan 15, 2014)

I have a lot of custom baseboard trim installed throughout our house and would like to replace a few pieces and finish off some closets with matching material but I’m a bit perplexed on how to make them. Please see attached photos. It’s 1 x 4 pine material that has been carved on the top edge to give it a more rustic look. When I say carved, it has multiple different peelings at different angles and depths cut out of it on the top outer edge and then it appears to have been lightly sanded to remove any sharp edges and then possibly stained and polyurethaned. I don’t know if these were store purchased boards or they may have been custom sawn locally.

What I want to do is make some new ones and I don’t know they best way to get the custom cuts into them. I through of a drum or belt sander but thought it might take a really long time and there has to be something more effective and efficient to do it. I also thought of a hand peeling draw knife but these tend to split the wood more between fibers rather than cut it for a nice smooth peel. Anyway, what do some of you more experienced woodworkers recommend? I’d like to use a power tool that I can do it pretty quickly and have a nice finished product. Almost like something with a spinning wheel that I can just apply at different depths and angles to take the peelings out…?

Any help would be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

I would try a belt sander first.Would be the quickest and easiest.Should get you there.


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Draw knife, spoke shave, an sandpaper. This would be quick. 
Or a angle grinder then finer sand paper. Both methods would be about the same time.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Go with the knife. Carve down grain to minimize cutting in too deep. With a good sharp knife this will be as quick as any other way.

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It does look like it was done with a draw knife or spoke shave. I don't think I would go out and buy one for a few pieces of molding though. You might wrap a bunch of duct tape around a large butcher knife for a second handle and use that.


----------



## fire65 (Apr 27, 2013)

Never done anything like that, but I would go with my draw knife if I was trying to reproduce that trim. It is not like you can screw it up, it is just shave it and do not think about it.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

3fingers said:


> Draw knife, spoke shave, an sandpaper. This would be quick.
> Or a angle grinder then finer sand paper. Both methods would be about the same time.


Air die grinder.

Would take seconds to shape that irregular pattern.


----------



## Wood_Chip (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I've never really used a draw knife for trim work. I've peeled bark off logs with one before, but I know that when you cut down grain (with the grain) the knife can track with the grain and then rather than cut it ends up splitting deeper and deeper into the wood so you don't get a "clean" cut. Maybe keeping the knife very sharp would minimize this. I like the idea of a belt sander, but don't know how efficient that would be either. Please keep the recommendations and feedback coming. Thanks!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'd use a router*

Chamfer bits with different angles, 5, 7, 22, etc. will give you almost the same look that you need, but anything other than a sander will result in tear out. JMO.

   *25-Degree Chamfer Bit - 1/4" Shank*

$29.99





   *CMT 11-1/4 Degree Chamfer Bit - 1/2" Shank*

$29.99


----------



## rtutsky (Jun 17, 2012)

It looks to me like it was done with a router. Most likely hand guided with a long straight bit. I have done something like this before and requires some practice and patience, especially attempting to get a straight edge for some distance. It can be done with just one router bit (wider and deeper bit the better).


----------



## tinstar (Mar 5, 2014)

Since it's pine, I would just use a random orbit sander starting at 60grit. It doesn't look like a repeating pattern to me, more like a carpenter just worked it over with a sander. 60 grit should remove pine pretty fast.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Meh, grab a butcher knife and hack at the top edge, looks like what was originally done. 

Sorry, but i find that baseboard rather unsightly. On a more serious note, id grab a plane and approximate a roundover like that


----------

